# Difference between Bessacarr E400 and E600 series?



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, we currently have the new E495 which we purchased in February of this year, we were too impatient to wait until the new number plates in March. It is the new design and we can't fault it, we've had no major problems and are thoroughly enjoying it.

We have just had through the post a brochure for the new E600 series, and were wondering what the differences are between that and the E400. We have the E495 I think it is with the rear lounge and diner. 

We believe the E500 series is the luxury version and the E700 has the double floor so is better insulated (an option we considering but we don't think they do one with a rear lounge plus diner). So if anyone can enlighten us as to what the E600 has to offer over and above the E400 we would be very grateful.

Regards, TravelBug


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

just looked here Swift Website and couldn't help but notice the E695 now comes with male and female toilets at the rear.

just looking down the site and there are numerous differences, engine size was the first i noticed, there were numerous others although i'm not sure that one is supposedly "better" than the other - they are just different sizes and layouts in the range


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bessie*

Hi

I have not seen a 600 series in the flesh, but have compared a Swift Sundance to a Swift Voyager - a similar comparison to the one you are making. There are quite a lot of spec differences - some of them obvious and some of them not so. A visually obvsious difference is a walk in separate shower, whilst a not so easy to spot difference is the different heating system.

Best thing to do would be to try and see the two sisters side by side.

I think there is also a different chassis, but not certain. I seem to remember someone saying the more expensive van was on a wide rear track or something.

Russell


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Bessacarr 600 Series*

The E600 series is basically a multi berth high line range with specification on a par with the E500 series. The E695 is very similar to the E495 layout but being slightly shorter, with the half dinette and the cab seats swivel to extend the lounge into the cab plus the Elegance pack is available as an optional extra at £995 which consists of a 4m awning, full colour reversing camera linked to the Blaupunkt Lucca satellite navigation and a 15" LCD TV c/w Freeview tuner, Analogue tuner, DVD player and digital radio.

We have now started delivering the first batches of the E695.If you send us a PM with your Postcode we can let you know where the closest dealer is where you can view one.

Regards
Dave Williams


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the answers. Our nearest dealer is 3 A's in Pencader whom we have purchased our last 3 motorhomes from. We will contact them and find out if they have one in stock that we can view, if not they will let us know when one comes in. Thanks again. TravelBug


----------

